# Critique possible pony buy



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Lily
7 yo grade Welsh (maybe cross) mare
trained hunter/jumper

Not the best confo pics, but it's all I have. She will be primarily ridden by myself even though I'm a little big for her. My neices will start riding her after lessons when/if the trainers agree that they/she are ready. So far I really like what I hear, but I'd like to get some other opinions on her confo. I've attached the link to her jumping.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

She doesnt look too bad actually. In the first 2 pics, cuz of the way she's standing she looks sickle-hocked, but in the 3rd her back legs don't seem that off... It is odd, however that she's standing the exact same way with her back legs before & after she has the saddle on...
I like her in the video though


----------



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

She is cute ! 
I love her little jump as well.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for the critiques. I'm trying to go see her tomorrow and I'd like other eyes to help me make sure I don't miss anything. Taking a couple horse friends with me so that should help too. 

Been awhile since I've bought a horse like this. I knew Soda for 5-6 mnths before I bought him and was riding him for quite awhile before then too.

I spoke with her trainer and she thought that this mare is the type you could do a lot of different things with. We'll see how it goes when I meet her though, personality (and no glaring confo faults ) is extremely important.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

MN, how tall is she? Just a curiosity question, nothing more. :wink:

I like her. She seems well balanced, has a decent shoulder, nice neck to head ratio, and her legs and feet look good. 

She does look to have prominent withers, but as long as you get a properly fitting saddle, that shouldn't be an issue.

She looks a little choppy and uneven at her gait transitions, and she's a little hesitant or too fast at some of the fences, but that just makes me think she needs more training, not that she's physically incapable.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I was told that she is 13.2, her rider in the video is 5'3" I believe. I just set up the appt, so I'll go see her in the morning. If she's everything I've been led to believe there's a good chance I'll put an offer down for her.


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

At first I thought: WHOA! That horse is really downhill!
Then: Nevermind, it's just that she has tall withers! 


She looks like a cute mare, I wish the owners would take pictures from the SIDES of the horse though. Angled pics always throw me off :lol:


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I know! Big HUGE pet peeve of mine. It can make a horse look a lot worse than they actually are.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Well, she has two "bad" habits. She was at a breeding barn until 5 and apparently doesn't really enjoy the vet and she doesn't really like being wormed. Previous owner said that if you take it slow with the wormer she gets better. She hasn't improved a lot with the vet thing, so I'll have to warn my vet and we'll see how it goes. I'm calling right now to get details of what "*her feeling towards the vet is not a good one. I've got a great vet who is slow and quiet and she still wouldn't warm up to him*." means.

On the upside, my Dad said that if I like her and want to buy her he'll pay half her cost and the hay for this winter. That's a nice little surprise.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

MN, the wormer thing can easily be gotten around as long as she's a food hoover. Just dissolve the paste in water, pour it over her food, and mix it in really well until it's completely absorbed. 

Works every time on my horses. I got tired of wearing paste wormer! :-x

As far as 'not liking the vet', yeah, that one could be troublesome. I guess if every time a flightless albino vulture showed up you were getting stuck with needles and prodded in certain private areas, I'd be gun shy too! :lol:


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah I don't really blame her in the slightest for having an attitude towards the vet. I'm always amazed when broodmares don't have a bad attitude towards the vet. I'd be just plain nasty if everytime someone came over they were poking me with needles, prodding, and cutting sensitive areas. 

I would like to be able to warn my vet though, I'm quite fond of her! 

I'll see how the wormer thing goes. If it's a "fight" I'll just do it your way. IMO there are some things not worth fighting over and wormer is one of them.


----------



## Uma (Aug 26, 2010)

I really like her. She looks cute. Subscribing to see how it all turns out


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I have a horse who doesn't like the vet either. But she's 17hh. I'm sure your little gal will be just fine if my vet can handle mine! 

She's adorable!


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I really like her! She's got a very well put together look. Nice hindquarters. She's got a pretty head. I really like the way she moves. She looks alert and very willing. 

As far as the wormer, if the paste is that bad could always either give her daily worming. I've also seen of people using Quietex prior to worming to get their horses to not have such a bad experience. A couple of times of that and they didn't have to use it anymore. The horse still didn't like it but it wasn't a dramatic fight.

I'd say it's definitely worth a try. Would you be able to get a vet check just to double check (flex tests etc.)? Might be worth it if you are wanting to use her for jumping.

Best of luck, I think she'll make a fine mount!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Apparently she doesn't do anything "nasty", she just gets really nervous and won't hold still. Last time she was wormed they took it really slow and she did great. So that isn't too bad, I'll just let my vet know we need to take it slow.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

My boy is the same way. The only difference for me is he's 18 hands, I'm 5'3". He can hold his head up for a long long long long time if he's being really stubborn! :shock:


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I can do a couple of the flex tests on my own, so I'll do that. I haven't decided yet if I'm going to get a PPE, need to talk to my vet (she's out at a dog show right now). If I do really like her and I don't see any lameness I still might put a "pending on passing PPE" clause in the contract. 

I've spent a decent amount of time on the phone with the trainer too. She sounds like a really quick, smart, nice mare. Wish me luck!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh jeez, he's HUGE! Soda doesn't really care, he just puts up a token resistance


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Make sure you let us know what happens and I'm crossing my fingers and Solon is crossing his hooves for ya! :lol:


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

The 'doesn't like the vet' thing will probably get better in time. As it has been mentioned, you do have size on your side. Rosie is scared to death of the vet. Will crawl the stall walls if you show her a needle. The difference between Rosie and that adorable little mare is about 4 hands and a REASON to be scared! LOL Rosie has had perfect treatment her whole life. Babied beyond belief and the vet has never had to do anything traumatic to her. She just hates needles. 17hh/2500lbs...scared of a needles. sheesh!

So glad to hear that you may have found something! She sure is a cutie! I don't know enough about jumping to say much but she is a cute, fiery little thing!


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

I'm subbing, I can't wait to see how everything goes. :]


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Well... I went and saw her this morning. Really liked her. As soon as I saw her I thought "This is a horse I want to take a chance on." Everything I did with her after that confirmed that. 

She's got some issues, but is definitely workable. Has a gorgeous trot and her canter felt like you were floating. Didn't have a problem with my western saddle. Good thing too because I haven't ridden in an English saddle in quite a while. Seems to have a sweet personality and picked up what you wanted quickly. 

Her bridle looked way too tight and she didn't understand lateral flexion or backing. Didn't seem to understand giving to and accepting the bit. Her back muscles need some work. Goes around very hollow and braced. Anyways, here are some pics. Not the best but I was a little rushed, the ground was a little uneven too. I don't see anything terrible with her, not a big fan of the dip in her back, but I think some exercises will help the muscles there. I'll give her past (that I've managed to piece together) below. 


































Now her story: She was born on a Welsh breeding farm and was bred at 3 yo. Sold w/ her half sister to a lady who quickly realized that while she had horse experience didn't know how to start a horse. She sold them both to the trainer riding Lily in the video. The trainer had them both for about a year and a half working with them 5 days a week. The half sister was sold down the road. The stories about Lily differ slightly. 

The prev owner (trainer) says that she advertised Lily as a pony for intermediate/advanced children and the new owner (buyer) said she was for a younger child that would be getting lessons on her while the older experienced child rode her weekly to keep her in shape/trained. 

The new owner says that she thought Lily was a children's pony and they quickly found out that isn't true. She was fine for the experienced older child, but got scared and dumped the 4 yo while lead lining and dumped the older girl when she got scared and bolted. Now the younger child (not sure how old, either 12 or 5 yo) won't get anywhere near her as she's already a timid rider. 

Anyways, I'm pretty excited about this one. She's not for Ash just yet, but I think in the future she'll have a blast with her. Not to mention the fun I'M going to have with her! :lol:


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Forgot to add that the owner did agree that if I get her home and she doesn't pass the PPE I can get a full refund. I'll bring a contract when I pick her up on Monday.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Congrats!

Her butt looks a lot higher in these pictures! Did you feel like you were riding down hill? Sounds like she's got really great movement so it probably doesn't matter much if she is a little high in the booty!

Looking forward to hearing about your adventures!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I didn't feel at all downhill when I was riding and when I looked at her in person she didn't look as downhill as she does in the pics, a little but not nearly as bad as the pics. I'd really like to get her on completely level ground and actually squared up well and see what I've got here. 

I was really amazed that she was that smooth. I expected typical choppy pony trot and canter, but it was complete rocking horse. My friend rode her also and loved how smoothly she moved. 

I'll keep everyone updated with her progress as we go. I'm excited to work with her and hopefully she turns out the way I'd like.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Brought her home today and frankly I'm even more impressed with her now. She jumped right into the 2 horse straight load, travelled calmly, unloaded carefully, and was calm and collected at my house.

She saw Soda and was very interested but walked quietly away when I asked her. Knew what the electric fence was. I showed her the boundarys of her enclosure and let her off to watch her. You could just see her taking stock of the situation and thinking before reacting. She realized that everything was fine and set right down to eating some hay in between exploring the pen. 

She looks a lot better in person too. All of the pictures I've seen of her don't do her justice and she really isn't that butt high. I must have been at a bad angle or possibly the way she was standing. She does this parking thing as soon as you stop her and grab the lead/reins by her chin. 

Hopefully Soda will like her.... 

I'll post another thread about her sometime.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Can't wait to see more pics


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

She passed her vet check, though we had to do the flex tests twice. The vet over flexed (too long, when she was all hyped up, and we had a bad surface) last night and she came up lame. She doesn't do a ton of PPE, so called the sports med vet talked to her and got out her big book of vet medicine. Called me this morning and said we should re-test under better conditions. She passed with flying colors. Even did a couple non-standard flexes to make sure. 

Here's the photo thread: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/soda-lily-*lots-pics*-63633/

As for her "vet issues" it's not that she minds the vet per se, she just has major problems with certian things. Doesn't like her mouth handled (gets really nervous and then starts rearing), but she got a on better by the end of the visit. Has major issues with the stethoscope near her heart girth, no problems with it anywhere else and you can put your hands on her heart girth. Same thing as with the mouth, she gets really nervous and starts rearing. Can't get a decent temp on her either, actually kicked out twice (once last night and once tonight). I'm fairly certian she wasn't aiming AT the vet because she would've hit her, but still there are some issues to be worked with. 

All in all the vet really liked her and thought that her issues were workable. It'll be an interesting winter thats for sure!

She loads like a dream though, I had to put her in the trailer by myself 2x tonight and she didn't blink an eye. Soda could stand to learn a lesson from her about that.


----------



## kingkillkannon (Mar 13, 2009)

She is really cute, she has a super big jump on her and looks like she is fairly honest. She does have high withers and a slightly high croup. But I am a sucker for ponies, so no matter what conformation faults she has, I love them. 
With the wormer deal, the grain idea is excellent, and most ponies are VERY food driven so you should have no problems. But even if that doesnt work, usually some patience and a gentle hand will get your thru it. 
Good Luck!!


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Very cool!!!! Glad it worked out for you!!!!


----------

